# Snowball Is Not Well ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am sorry for not posting in the past several days. Please don't think that I am intentionally ignoring anyone. I know there has been a lot of happy news ... and, also some sad news. I am just having a difficult time keeping up with all of the threads at the moment.

Lynn, congratulations on your new beautiful little one. I am happy for you. Candy is one of my favorite names, too. As a child, I had a best friend whose name was Candace. So, I would pick the name Candy. (I've read some place, by the way, that dogs respond better to names that end with the sound of a long e!) 

Crystal, I can understand that you have been feeling down. I am two years away ... age wise ... from the same age that my mother passed away. I find myself looking at so many celebrities, etc., on TV and thinking ... "Wow, they look so much older" Or ... "Oh, no ... she/he died, too!" And, then I realize I am in their age group. It's scary. 

Claire, if you read this ... I have not forgetten to send a picture of Snowball. I will send a picture in the next few days. I hope you are enjoying your time with your son and grandchild. 

Sylvia, thank you for the special mail I received from you yesterday. I love you, beautiful friend.

And, darliing Paula. My prayers are with Miss Bow. Bless her heart. Thank God, she has loving parents like you and Lorin to be there for her. Paula, I keep on reading the beautiful handwritten card and the beautiful Blessed By An Angel book you sent me. It helps me count my blessings right now to know friends like you care so much. I love you, Earth Angel Paula. 

Dianne and Sandi ... I am thrilled for both of you beautiful grandmothers! Your grandchildren are adorable. 

Pat, your Halloween float is going to be a winner ... again!!

Sue, Felix is flying to Tucson next week to see his mother for a few days. (she is 92) 
He is flying American Airlines. :w00t: 

Now about Snowball ...

I am worried about my Snowball. For several months he has been doing so well ... no tummy problems and looking and acting very healthy.

However, yesterday he threw up twice during the early morning hours. Crystal, I gave him the ginger mint which helped him. In fact, he ate some boiled chicken breast and rice last night for dinner.

This morning he has not been himself at all. He has been lying on the bed ... near the edge ... instead of cuddling up next to me as he always otherwise does. Then he gets down on the floor and lies down ... just not him. Also, I noticed that when he is lying down on the bed ... his hind end twitches. And, he circles the potty pads ... but, cannot go. Then he paces back and forth at times. 

So, we have an appointment this afternoon at five o'clock with the vet. Unfortunately, the vet who Snowball sees on a more regular basis, will not be in the office until Thursday. I would rather Snowball sees someone who knows his history. But, again, something tells me not to second guess anything here and get him checked out. I'm not one to wait when in doubt. 

Last night Snowball missed one of his doggie classes because I wanted to keep him off treats until we felt his tummy is more settled. I learned from his trainer ... that two other dogs are out sick, too. So, I will bring that to the vet's attention today ... since the classes are held in the same vet office building.

Please say a prayer for my sweet Snowball that it is nothing serious. I'm thinking with the weather changes that maybe his luxating patella (level 1) is bothering him. He sounds a tad congested, too. 

On top of this, I am not feeling well myself. I keep smiles on my face for my little man ... but, I feel like I want to have a big cry.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Marie))) You are one of the sweetest, most inspiring people I've "met" here on Spoiled Maltese. I wish I could come to you right now and give you a great big hug. I'm so sorry Snowball is under the weather. I hope the vet will be able to figure out the cause and get him on the road to a quick recovery. Please know that you both will be in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh dear Marie. I'm so sorry that Snowball clearly isn't himself. Wondering if it could be his knees bothering him and he can't find a comfortable spot with his legs or could there be any anal gland issue that's making him uncomfortable. Those are the two things that it sounds like it could be to me. Tyler must be having Snowball sympathy pains - he's not really himself today. He didn't eat dinner last night (nothing new here) but he also didn't eat b'fast today and just kind of moping around. He's had days like this before so I'm not worried (yet) and when I say the word "garbage" he jumps up and runs to the door to run down the hall...I often gauge how he's really feeling by that. It's a rainy day and I think the weather change and allergies can be causing them problems, esp Snowball's knees with it suddenly colder. Anxious to hear what the vet says. Please let us know.

I also wish you felt better. I think I often don't feel great in Sept. Must date back to when I used to enjoy my summers and then have to go back to school. Bummer. It's just a down time for me, but the foliage change will cheer me up. Please don't let yourself get stressed and run down. BTW wanted to let you know I supported my friend again this year in an MS Bike ride this past weekend - she did 50 miles. :w00t::thumbsup:

Felix will be fine. Just tell him to bring along a wrench and screwdriver. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: My brother flies American about 300 days a year and is still doing so. I'm glad that Felix is getting to go. :chili::chili: It's important for him.

Love you, gf. :smootch:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So sorry that you and Snowball are under the weather. Hoping and praying that you both feel better soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my dear sweet Marie. You don't have to feel bad because you are sharing about your concern for sweet Snowball. And you don't have to address all of our stuff before you ask for some prayers and thoughts on Snowball. Just shows what a sweet and caring person you are. :wub:

When did he last potty? Specifically, when did he pee last and poop last? Is he drinking water? When you offer bland food like the chicken and rice, did he happily eat or did you have to coax him?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checked in. . . Marie, you will be at the top of my list today for prayers. . . for Snowball & Felix---I think I missed something about AAirlines??? Do I want to know?

I will be eager to hear what the vet says! I know that when our babies are not feeling well we are more stressed, which isn't good for MS! Asking God for better days for you. Big hug.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its good you are taking him to a vet Marie and I hope its an easy fix, so you don't have to worry anymore. Do the other dogs have the same symptoms?? Sending prayers for you and Snowball and Felix too. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Marie, I really hope you and Snowball are both feeling better soon x


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh sigh, Marie. Poor little Snowball-ey. My feeling is that he has infection, maybe even the flu. Not wanting to cuddle may be because he has a fever. Two others from his class are sick, could be a virus. 

I guess the vet will know better. Please keep us posted.

MiMi said she thinks the kisses she is sending might help........:smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch:And one for you too...that MiMi is so loving:wub::smootch::flowers:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Marie, I'm so sorry you and Snowball aren't feeling well  Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you for the congrats on Abbie!! You are probably at the vet right now...maybe a urinary infection if he can't tinkle. I hope they get to the bottom of it today. I said a prayer for Snowball and for you Marie.....please keep us informed!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Marie, so sorry to hear you both aren't feeling very well!

Sending lots of hugs and good well wishes the way to you!!! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Marie, all you're going through and you stop to look at my silly float....

.....well I am thrilled that you did!! :thumbsup::aktion033:

It's almost 7pm here, so you are either still at the vet or home by now, I hope they figured out what's wrong. ....and that it's a quick fix for the dude. 

I'll be watching for an update.


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Marie I hope you and Snowball are doing better. Prayers for you both. Shirley


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry your baby isn't himself. It is such a worry when our little ones aren't feeling right. Your post said you were taking him to the vet? What did they have to say? You and Snowball are in our prayers!! Hugs to you both!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- you're such a big part of our SM family, so, of course we worry about you and about Snowball. How could we not care, worry and pray for one of our own.

I know that you haven't been feeling well and have been waiting to hear what the doctors had to say.

I'm so sorry to hear about Snowball as this doesn't sound normal at all. I'm so glad that you're at the Vets although I wish it was your regular Vet. Will anxiously await an update.

As Sue mentioned, I think a lot of us are "down" right now. Must be something in the air (or water). Not sure, but I hope that we all get "happy pills" very soon.

Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way. I'll give you a call in the morning. Love you, sweetheart!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Marie, so sorry little Snowball isn't feeling well and that you have this worry on top of your own concerns! Will certainly be praying that you both will feel better real soon!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie I am sorry that you and Snowball aren't feeling well. Hope you feel better soon. Hugs!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie I hope you had a good visit with the vet and have some good news. I hope you are both feeling better soon. It's always a worry when we know something is off. 

PS... Pat we need your floats, they are a bright spot in the day.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a quick update ... and then later I will respond to your individual posts.

We just got home and I am afraid the news does not look good at the moment. I broke down in tears at the vet's. Dr. Gina Blevins said that Snowball has a heart murmer that she diagnosed at level 2-3 (six being the highest). Then she took x-rays and I think she told us he has a mildly enlarged heart. She wants us to make an appointment with the cardiologist tomorrow to have Snowball evaluated further in regard to the murmer and enlarged heart.

Dr. Blevin also ran labs. Snowball's ... ALT is high ... U/L 311. Because of this she ran more tests ... and, the liver still is high at 311. We are waiting for her to call us back any minute to explain the other test results.

Also, I asked Dr. Blevin to check under Snowball's chin because for some time I was concerned about two little lumps I have felt there sometime back. During an annual check-up in April, another vet could not feel them very well. I hope I am wrong, but, they did feel a little bigger to me today. Dr. Blevin said to monitor them to see if they get any bigger ... if they do, then they will be aspirated for a biopsy. 

And, since his check-up in April ... Snowball has lost almost one pound. That shocked me because he eats well. Thank God that I asked the doctor to check back on his chart ... because this was almost missed tonight. 

The thing is that Snowball looks great as far as his beautiful coat. And, he loves to play, etc. Normally his eyes are so beautiful and clear. But, whenever he has an off day ... I can see he isn't feeling up to par by the almost tired look in his eyes.

I will update as soon as Dr. Blevin calls back. And, also after his cardiology appointment. 

I was just looking at pictures taken the other day of me and Snowball while we were waiting in the car for Felix. Both Snowball and I look the picture of health. Sometimes looks can be deceiving. I will post the pictures later this evening,

Thank you wonderful friends for caring so much. Please pray that my Snowball will be okay.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sending you love and prayers! Big, big hugs too.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear that. Hope evrything will be ok with the cardiologist tomorrow. 
I will be praying dor Snowball. BIG hugs for both of you


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying you both have a restful night and feel better in the morning.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear Marie..I am so sorry Snowball and you are under the weather. Hang in there sweet lady..I hope you both feel better soon.:grouphug::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dr. Blevins just called. 

We also need to make an appointment with a specialist (Dr. Chiapella) to schedule Snowball for an ultrasound on his stomach. The more detailed lab results tonight are also high on the GGT results (29 U/L). 

I guess this os a test to rule out bile duct obstruction? 

I love my Snowball so much. I am so in love with him. I hate to put him through more stress with tests. I just pray he is going to be okay. 

I am not going to sleep well tonight. : (


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just a quick update ... and then later I will respond to your individual posts.
> 
> We just got home and I am afraid the news does not look good at the moment. I broke down in tears at the vet's. Dr. Gina Blevins said that Snowball has a heart murmer that she diagnosed at level 2-3 (six being the highest). Then she took x-rays and I think she told us he has a mildly enlarged heart. She wants us to make an appointment with the cardiologist tomorrow to have Snowball evaluated further in regard to the murmer and enlarged heart.
> 
> ...



Oh baby, please get well soon. We are all so worried about you here. Sending prayers and hugs for both of you


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this with your sweet boy. Will say a prayer that you get answers and it's not serious.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Marie, prayers being sent your way for both you and Snowball. Hang in there and take care of you, too.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh Marie.... I am so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well. Its a good thing you will be getting him in to the specialists as soon as possible so he can get the best care possible. Hugs and smooches to Snowball. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- checked in just for the update. I'm so sorry that the news wasn't good. Moms always know when our "kids" have something wrong with them

First let me say this about the heart murmer. I had a Lhasa that was found to have a grade 2 murmer when she was about 7 -- and she lived to be 17 with an excellent quality of life, so that is definitely not too alarming. I'm more worried about his stomach and the other numbers. The little bumps are probably just little warts and nothing to worry about either -- but -- an entire pound lost since April is scary. 

Sending lots of prayers and hugs for both of you. Now try hard not to stress (I know it won't be easy), but that will only make your health worse and right now Snowball needs his Mommi to be STRONG. So you have to promise to take care of YOU too. 

Will call you either later tonight or probably in the morning.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Marie. I am so sorry Snowball is sick. I will pray for him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - sending prayers for Snowball. Try not to jump to conclusions. Snowball still needs to be evaluated by specialists. We had a dog with a heart murmur and he lived a long life. Took a tiny pill every day and was just fine. Hoping to find out what the other docs have to say about the numbers. Are you going to also speak to Snowball's regular vet? She might put your mind at ease.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lots of thoughts racing through my mind, but want you to know that I am praying for wisdom, insight, and peace as you travel an unknown path tonight! I pray you can "lie down w/sleep" and rest in the comfort of knowing God holds you and your baby tenderly in the palm of His hands---*whatever* the situation is. We are, in this world, not kept from troubles but kept IN them. Stay strong, have faith that God will see you through ALL things. Blessings and much love.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marie, so so sorry to hear that Snowball isn't feeling well. I am praying all goes well at the Cardiologist's visit. We do everything we can to help them and always know when something is wrong. Please let us know how it goes tomorrow......hugs to you and Snowball.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Lots of thoughts racing through my mind, but want you to know that I am praying for wisdom, insight, and peace as you travel an unknown path tonight! I pray you can "lie down w/sleep" and rest in the comfort of knowing God holds you and your baby tenderly in the palm of His hands---*whatever* the situation is. We are, in this world, not kept from troubles but kept IN them. Stay strong, have faith that God will see you through ALL things. Blessings and much love.


 
Marie:crying::crying:I know how scared you are, we love our babies, when they hurt we do also, you have a wonderful vet who is right on things, thank you Lord. Sandi has given you wonderful advise, try and get some rest, there is nothing you can do for now, you need to take care of yourself, you need sweet sleep, I pray for you, Felix and Snowball everynight, you are covered in prayer by those of us who love you.
Jesus is beside you, he promises never to give us more then we can bare. Keep your faith strong hold on to Jesus hand. I love you with all my heart, I hate having to sit back and watch you go through this time, soon it will pass.


Heavenly Father, my heart is breaking tonight, I know you are with Marie and precious Snowball as I pray, we never know what might happen from minute to minute, but we know who holds our future, thank you Lord for never leaving us alone. Touch Marie's body, bring strength and peace of mind, give her your sweet sleep, may she hold your hand and put her trust in you, for it's in these dark times we need you the most and during these times we grow in our faith and love for you.
Lord I lift little Snowball into your arms, I can almost see you holding him, you love him and Marie so much, touch his body Lord, give the vets insight and wisdom on how to help him. I pray Lord for healing to come to both Marie and Snowball. Thank you for Marie, for her precious spirit of love. Thank you Lord for hearing all of our prayers, and Lord thank you for your healing touch. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just a quick update ... and then later I will respond to your individual posts.
> 
> We just got home and I am afraid the news does not look good at the moment. I broke down in tears at the vet's. Dr. Gina Blevins said that Snowball has a heart murmer that she diagnosed at level 2-3 (six being the highest). Then she took x-rays and I think she told us he has a mildly enlarged heart. She wants us to make an appointment with the cardiologist tomorrow to have Snowball evaluated further in regard to the murmer and enlarged heart.
> 
> ...





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dr. Blevins just called.
> 
> We also need to make an appointment with a specialist (Dr. Chiapella) to schedule Snowball for an ultrasound on his stomach. The more detailed lab results tonight are also high on the GGT results (29 U/L).
> 
> ...


Marie-- I am SO sorry and sad to hear that Snowball isn't feeling well  you must be so worried about your baby... I think we can all relate to that. The cardiologist may want to do an Echocardiogram (ECHO) which is basically an ultrasound of the heart to look for function, valve structure, enlargements/ etc. You are right about the GGT- it does get elevated with cholestasis/gallbladder/bile duct obstruction. The ultrasound may be able to detect any gallstones, gallbladder thickening, bile duct dilation, etc...

I'll be thinking of you two and I hope and pray that we get some answers soon. :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Snowball is sick. I would not worry too much about the heart murmur. Alex was diagnosed at 10 with a murmur and enlarged heart. He lived 4 more years. I am more worried about the other results.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh sweet Marie..I am sorry Snowball is sick. I know how worried you are and words cannot express how deeply I feel for you. You are such a dear person, so kind to everyone. I pray that snowball's health improves soon. Maybe, being the greatMommy you are, you caught this early on. I can tell you about my Heidi, a mini schnauzer. She was diagnosed with an enlarged heart at age 9 or 10 and lived till she was 16. I know that is not all you are worried about with Snowball, but I wanted to at least take a little bit of worry away from you. I am praying for your health too. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> (((Marie))) You are one of the sweetest, most inspiring people I've "met" here on Spoiled Maltese. I wish I could come to you right now and give you a great big hug. I'm so sorry Snowball is under the weather. I hope the vet will be able to figure out the cause and get him on the road to a quick recovery. Please know that you both will be in my prayers.


Robin, thank you so much for your lovely compliments and prayers. And, I'd love to give you a big hug, too. :wub: 

I am up early this morning and as soon as the cardiology and internal medicine doctor's offices open(at eight o'clock) I will phone them to make the appointments.



Snowbody said:


> Oh dear Marie. I'm so sorry that Snowball clearly isn't himself. Wondering if it could be his knees bothering him and he can't find a comfortable spot with his legs or could there be any anal gland issue that's making him uncomfortable. Those are the two things that it sounds like it could be to me. Tyler must be having Snowball sympathy pains - he's not really himself today. He didn't eat dinner last night (nothing new here) but he also didn't eat b'fast today and just kind of moping around. He's had days like this before so I'm not worried (yet) and when I say the word "garbage" he jumps up and runs to the door to run down the hall...I often gauge how he's really feeling by that. It's a rainy day and I think the weather change and allergies can be causing them problems, esp Snowball's knees with it suddenly colder. Anxious to hear what the vet says. Please let us know.
> 
> I also wish you felt better. I think I often don't feel great in Sept. Must date back to when I used to enjoy my summers and then have to go back to school. Bummer. It's just a down time for me, but the foliage change will cheer me up. Please don't let yourself get stressed and run down. BTW wanted to let you know I supported my friend again this year in an MS Bike ride this past weekend - she did 50 miles. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Sue, Dr. Blevins doesn't think it is his knees. In fact, without my mentioning it to her again last night, she brought it up that she was sure it wasn't a knee or leg problem. It makes sense after what she explained to me after what she discovered when examining Snowball ... and, especialy after the lab results and x-rays. 

I am sorry Tyler was having an off day. Is he feeling better today? Is he eating? Please give him big hugs from his Auntie Marie.

Thank you so much, Sue, for supporting the MS walk. And, I love you, too.:smootch: 





Furbabies mom said:


> So sorry that you and Snowball are under the weather. Hoping and praying that you both feel better soon.


Deborah, thank you so much. :tender:

Also, please know that I love all your pictures and videos of Dewey. He is adorable. But, then so are all of your fluff babies.:wub:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh my dear sweet Marie. You don't have to feel bad because you are sharing about your concern for sweet Snowball. And you don't have to address all of our stuff before you ask for some prayers and thoughts on Snowball. Just shows what a sweet and caring person you are. :wub:
> 
> When did he last potty? Specifically, when did he pee last and poop last? Is he drinking water? When you offer bland food like the chicken and rice, did he happily eat or did you have to coax him?


Thank you so much, Crystal.:smootch:

He had a healthy BM the night before last ... solid big ones and brown in color ... however, yesterday no BM. He pees throughout the day ... which is normal for him. Yes, he drinks water. 

We had to kind of coax him to eat the chicken and rice last night. Actually he ate the plain chicken. And, I offered him some cherrio's with tiny pieces (about 1/4 very thin slice)of Oscar Mayer roasted turkey in it ... and, he gobbled them right up. 

Two days ago he had a smaller BM ... and, one of the stools was very pale in color. That concerned me then ... because I know pale stools can be an indication of liver problems. 

Actually, as I am typing now, he is sleeping. Bless his heart, he was crying in his sleep a little earlier. I cuddled and told him he was having a bad dream and that I was right here with him ... and, then he went back to sleep peacefully. Just a minute ago though I heard him have a few hic-ups ... so, I know it's his tummy.

Thank you, Crystal, for caring. And, for being so kind, sweet, and understanding.:heart: 



edelweiss said:


> Just checked in. . . Marie, you will be at the top of my list today for prayers. . . for Snowball & Felix---I think I missed something about AAirlines??? Do I want to know?
> 
> I will be eager to hear what the vet says! I know that when our babies are not feeling well we are more stressed, which isn't good for MS! Asking God for better days for you. Big hug.


Thank you so much, Sandi. :smootch:

American Airlines ... some of their seats dislodged (I guess that's the word to use) while in flight and with passengers in those seats!



plenty pets 20 said:


> Its good you are taking him to a vet Marie and I hope its an easy fix, so you don't have to worry anymore. Do the other dogs have the same symptoms?? Sending prayers for you and Snowball and Felix too. Hugs,Edie


Edie, no ... I don't think the other dogs have the same symptoms. They had fevers. Snowball's temperature during the exam yesterday was normal, thank God. 

Thank you for caring and for the prayers. Hugs back to you, darling Earth Angel Edie. :heart:



Orla said:


> Marie, I really hope you and Snowball are both feeling better soon x


Thank you so much, Orla.:tender:



Sylie said:


> Oh sigh, Marie. Poor little Snowball-ey. My feeling is that he has infection, maybe even the flu. Not wanting to cuddle may be because he has a fever. Two others from his class are sick, could be a virus.
> 
> I guess the vet will know better. Please keep us posted.
> 
> MiMi said she thinks the kisses she is sending might help........:smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch:And one for you too...that MiMi is so loving:wub::smootch::flowers:


Thank you, beautiful Sylvia. :heart: He doesn't have a fever at all. And, the doctor doesn't think it is a virus ... although I am not sure why the other dogs were sick. I am going to call Jenny (the trainer later this morning about that)

Please tell MiMi we love her kisses ... the sweetest kisses ever. Please give her some kisses back from me and Snowball. Oh, and a smootch for you, too. :smootch:



zooeysmom said:


> Marie, I'm so sorry you and Snowball aren't feeling well  Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers!


Thank you so much, Elisabeth, for caring and for the prayers.:tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Thank you for the congrats on Abbie!! You are probably at the vet right now...maybe a urinary infection if he can't tinkle. I hope they get to the bottom of it today. I said a prayer for Snowball and for you Marie.....please keep us informed!!!!


Thank you so much, Dianne, for caring and for your prayers.:tender: I will have more updates after his two appointments with the cardiologist and internal medicine doctor.



Alexa said:


> Marie, so sorry to hear you both aren't feeling very well!
> 
> Sending lots of hugs and good well wishes the way to you!!!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Alexandra, thank you so much. Hugs back to you and beautiful Ullana.:wub:



The A Team said:


> Oh Marie, all you're going through and you stop to look at my silly float....
> 
> .....well I am thrilled that you did!! :thumbsup::aktion033:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Pat. :smootch: More updates after his upcoming appointments.



shirlin said:


> Marie I hope you and Snowball are doing better. Prayers for you both. Shirley


Thank you so much, Shirley.:tender: You know how in love I am with my Snowball. Felix and I will do everything we possibly can to help him. 

Shirley, I hope you are feeling better, too. You remain in my prayers.:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am praying Snowball starts feeling better soon and also all the other little fluffs on this forum who haven't been well lately. Also sending prayers to all the Mommy's out there who are so worried about their babies.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Marie...this has to be overwhelming for you. And a lot to take in all at once. All we can do now is wait for the tests and the results. We are here for you and with you. Try to stay calm and at peace. Use those techniques that wonderful lady taught you about breathing. If you stay calm and peaceful it will not only help you, but help Snowball too.

Sending hugs, prayers and love...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

yukki said:


> I'm so sorry your baby isn't himself. It is such a worry when our little ones aren't feeling right. Your post said you were taking him to the vet? What did they have to say? You and Snowball are in our prayers!! Hugs to you both!


Thank you so much, Cookie for the prayers and hugs. And, hugs back to you. :tender: I wrote some updates (and, another update to come in regard to several calls and appointments made this morning) on this thread. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- you're such a big part of our SM family, so, of course we worry about you and about Snowball. How could we not care, worry and pray for one of our own.
> 
> I know that you haven't been feeling well and have been waiting to hear what the doctors had to say.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Lynn.:wub: I will be writing another update shortly. I feel a lot better after talking to Krisi this morning. (Dr.Erwin ... Snowball's godmother) She went over all Snowball's lab reports with me this morning and explained why those liver test results might be on the higher side (due to the way the blood was drawn) ... although she doesn't think they are that high. Love you, too, Lynn.


Snowbody said:


> Checking back....





Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Marie, so sorry little Snowball isn't feeling well and that you have this worry on top of your own concerns! Will certainly be praying that you both will feel better real soon!


Thank you so much, Terry. :tender: 
How are you doing?



sassy's mommy said:


> Marie I am sorry that you and Snowball aren't feeling well. Hope you feel better soon. Hugs!


Awww ... thank you, Pat. Hugs back to you!:wub:



Maglily said:


> Marie I hope you had a good visit with the vet and have some good news. I hope you are both feeling better soon. It's always a worry when we know something is off.
> 
> PS... Pat we need your floats, they are a bright spot in the day.


Thank you, Brenda. Another update in a little while.:tender:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Prayers for you and sweet Snowball! Marie you such are caring person! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I got involved last night and never got back to the forum. This morning I was looking for good news about Snowball. I am so sorry that the vet couldn't put your mind at ease. However, I still have reason to believe that he will be just fine. As others have mentioned the heart murmur and slightly enlarged heart are not life threatening and won't even disrupt his day to day. I don't know what the other test mean, but again I can hope that it is temporary, and he will be fine.

We are all here wishing for the best and sending you both our love.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I'm so happy that you got to talk to Dr. Kristi. I know what a connection and how much trust you have in her so that must be such a relief getting her to weigh in. Hoping you got your appointments with the specialists. I was thinking of you and Snowball last night before I went to bed and then as soon as I woke up today. Praying everything will be all right. Is Felix going to delay his trip because of this? I know you count on him for driving you to appointments. Please let us know if you got appointments and I hope they're soon. Love you. :smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Sending you love and prayers! Big, big hugs too.


Thank you so much, Bridget. Big hugs back to you, too.:tender:



Gabby said:


> Im so sorry to hear that. Hope everything will be ok with the cardiologist tomorrow.
> I will be praying for Snowball. BIG hugs for both of you


Awww ... thank you for the prayers and hugs, Sagirah. Big hugs back to you, too.:tender: We have an appointment for tomorrow morning.



maggieh said:


> Praying you both have a restful night and feel better in the morning.


Thank you so much, Maggie.:tender:



aprilb said:


> Dear Marie..I am so sorry Snowball and you are under the weather. Hang in there sweet lady..I hope you both feel better soon.:grouphug::wub:


Thank you so much, dearest April.:wub: 




priyasutty said:


> Oh baby, please get well soon. We are all so worried about you here. Sending prayers and hugs for both of you


Priya, thank you so much for the prayers, hugs, and caring. :tender:



ladodd said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this with your sweet boy. Will say a prayer that you get answers and it's not serious.


Thank you for the prayer and caring, Laurie.:tender:



MaryH said:


> Marie, prayers being sent your way for both you and Snowball. Hang in there and take care of you, too.


Awww ... thank you so much, Mary.:heart::wub:



Critterkrazy said:


> Oh Marie.... I am so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well. Its a good thing you will be getting him in to the specialists as soon as possible so he can get the best care possible. Hugs and smooches to Snowball. I will keep him in my prayers.


Kim, thank you so much. It means the world to me. We have a three hour appointment with the specialist tomorrow. Snowball will be having another complete physical exam, labs, an ultrasound, and cardiology tests. I will give Snowball your hugs and smooches. :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Heart murmur's always sound scary, but they can be treated with med's or not, depending on the grade of the murmur. My old Lhasa girl Babe developed a grade 6 (the worst) at age 14yrs and lived to just a month shy of 18yrs on heart meds. So I hope they have a reassuring answer for you at the cardiologist.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Marie, just now seeing this! My Mom had a dog with a heart murmur and he out lived her by many, many years. Praying that everything will check out fine and he can live with the heart problem. Be there for sweet Snowball (does that even need to be said?) and get him through this....I cannot say not to worry because I know you will, just like I do about mine). I hope the stomach area problem can be resolved and you two can get back to having the good times that you love!!! Please keep us informed as you learn about them and all of us will say prayers for Snowball. We love him too!!!!! God Bless~~~:heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie, I prayed for you and Snowball last night, I am checking to see how he is doing? I will be calling you in a couple days, I love you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- checked in just for the update. I'm so sorry that the news wasn't good. Moms always know when our "kids" have something wrong with them
> 
> First let me say this about the heart murmer. I had a Lhasa that was found to have a grade 2 murmer when she was about 7 -- and she lived to be 17 with an excellent quality of life, so that is definitely not too alarming. I'm more worried about his stomach and the other numbers. The little bumps are probably just little warts and nothing to worry about either -- but -- an entire pound lost since April is scary.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Lynn, for sharing the information about your Lhasa who had a heart murmer. It helps to know this. 

This morning I spoke with Krisi and she, too, is not overly concerned about the heart murmers. As far as the lab reports, she said there is a possibility that the lab results were not accurate if the blood was not drawn properly. (she gave me a technical name that I can't remember ... but, it made sense to me) We will know more about all of this tomorrow.



Ladysmom said:


> Oh, Marie. I am so sorry Snowball is sick. I will pray for him.


Thank you so much, Marj for your prayers and caring. it means the world to me. :tender:



Snowbody said:


> Marie - sending prayers for Snowball. Try not to jump to conclusions. Snowball still needs to be evaluated by specialists. We had a dog with a heart murmur and he lived a long life. Took a tiny pill every day and was just fine. Hoping to find out what the other docs have to say about the numbers. Are you going to also speak to Snowball's regular vet? She might put your mind at ease.


You are right, Sue, about not jumping to conclusions. And, yes, I called Krisi this morning. She is now on top of everything and will help guide us through this. She was such a comfort this morning. 



edelweiss said:


> Lots of thoughts racing through my mind, but want you to know that I am praying for wisdom, insight, and peace as you travel an unknown path tonight! I pray you can "lie down w/sleep" and rest in the comfort of knowing God holds you and your baby tenderly in the palm of His hands---*whatever* the situation is. We are, in this world, not kept from troubles but kept IN them. Stay strong, have faith that God will see you through ALL things. Blessings and much love.


Thank you so much, darling Sandi. Your words are such a comfort. Love and blessings right back to you, dear friend. 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marie, so so sorry to hear that Snowball isn't feeling well. I am praying all goes well at the Cardiologist's visit. We do everything we can to help them and always know when something is wrong. Please let us know how it goes tomorrow......hugs to you and Snowball.


Thank you so much, Barbara. And, after his appointment tomorrow I will be giving a big update, I am sure. His appointment is scheduled to be three hours long ... they will be checking both his tummy and heart areas in detail. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie:crying::crying:I know how scared you are, we love our babies, when they hurt we do also, you have a wonderful vet who is right on things, thank you Lord. Sandi has given you wonderful advise, try and get some rest, there is nothing you can do for now, you need to take care of yourself, you need sweet sleep, I pray for you, Felix and Snowball everynight, you are covered in prayer by those of us who love you.
> Jesus is beside you, he promises never to give us more then we can bare. Keep your faith strong hold on to Jesus hand. I love you with all my heart, I hate having to sit back and watch you go through this time, soon it will pass.
> 
> 
> ...


Darling Paula, thank you so much for your comforting words and beautiful prayer. I love you so much, dear Paula.



hoaloha said:


> Marie-- I am SO sorry and sad to hear that Snowball isn't feeling well  you must be so worried about your baby... I think we can all relate to that. The cardiologist may want to do an Echocardiogram (ECHO) which is basically an ultrasound of the heart to look for function, valve structure, enlargements/ etc. You are right about the GGT- it does get elevated with cholestasis/gallbladder/bile duct obstruction. The ultrasound may be able to detect any gallstones, gallbladder thickening, bile duct dilation, etc...
> 
> I'll be thinking of you two and I hope and pray that we get some answers soon. :grouphug:


Thank you so much, Marisa. I appreciate so much that you took time to explain how a lot of the testing is done.



MalteseJane said:


> So sorry Snowball is sick. I would not worry too much about the heart murmur. Alex was diagnosed at 10 with a murmur and enlarged heart. He lived 4 more years. I am more worried about the other results.


Janine, thank you so much for sharing the information about your precious Alex. I, too, am worried about the other results more. I will update a lot more tomorrow. I understand we will be given a detailed report (with pictures) before we leave the doctor tomorrow. 



Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh sweet Marie..I am sorry Snowball is sick. I know how worried you are and words cannot express how deeply I feel for you. You are such a dear person, so kind to everyone. I pray that Snowball's health improves soon. Maybe, being the great Mommy you are, you caught this early on. I can tell you about my Heidi, a mini schnauzer. She was diagnosed with an enlarged heart at age 9 or 10 and lived till she was 16. I know that is not all you are worried about with Snowball, but I wanted to at least take a little bit of worry away from you. I am praying for your health too. :grouphug:


Dianne, you are the one who is so sweet. I think of you often and hope you are okay. Thank you so much for you kind words. And, for sharing your experience abot your precious Heidi's enlarged heart. Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I swore I already posted, but I still have memory issues from my accident  Anyway, Marie, you and sweet Snowball are in my prayers-- I hate hearing that he is not well! It's always scary not knowing exactly what is going on, but I'm praying especially for wisdom and guidance for the veterinarians so that whatever it is can be dealt with appropriately and quickly-- and that it's something easily treatable! Big hugs


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh darling Marie, Please forgive, me, haven't been able to get on here,OH BUT, I am praying so hard. You have alll my love and prayers. Like everyone else had said about the murmur, my Fllakey had a 4. We had to get an ultrasound of his heart. Marie, it didn't stress him out at all. I flew through this thread to see if you had the ultrasound done. Sometimes, I think, one little thing could be off, and then, it effect other numbers. Please know, how much you an Snowball, are in my heart and prayers. Thank God Vets are the best docs on earth.

I love you Marie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> I am praying Snowball starts feeling better soon and also all the other little fluffs on this forum who haven't been well lately. Also sending prayers to all the Mommy's out there who are so worried about their babies.


Thank you, Kathy, for your prayers. 

I, too, am praying for all the other precious fluffs on the forum who haven't been well. 

And, this morning and afternoon ... my tears, heartbreak, and prayers are with Elaine, over the loss of her beautiful Dixie.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh Marie...this has to be overwhelming for you. And a lot to take in all at once. All we can do now is wait for the tests and the results. We are here for you and with you. Try to stay calm and at peace. Use those techniques that wonderful lady taught you about breathing. If you stay calm and peaceful it will not only help you, but help Snowball too.
> 
> Sending hugs, prayers and love...


Crystal, yes, you are right ... I have moments of feeling overwhelmed with this. However, after I talked with Krisi this morning ... she helped me to try and stay calm until after all the testing tomorrow. 

Krisi went over the lab reports I have and is thinking there is a possibility that the lab results might be off. Note though ... I said possibility. So, I won't relax until we see the specialist tomorrow morning. It is a three hour appointment with extensive tests for his stomach, liver, kidneys and heart. Krisi said the doctors and staff are the best. And, the good news is that with the new technology ... Snowball will not have to be anesthetized.

I was also very impressed with how the person (Lena) who scheduled Snowball's testing tomorrow ... explained in detail what would be done. And, she also explained how advanced the techs are that will be assisting the doctor. They are especially trained to help keep the fluffs calm during the testing ... even down to the lighting and calming sounds in the examining and testing rooms. So, that has helped ease my mind.

Crystal, you have gone through so, so much. So, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for being there for me and Snowball. It means the world to me. I love you, dear friend.



lmillette said:


> Prayers for you and sweet Snowball! Marie you such are caring person! Please keep us posted.


Thank you so much, dear sweet Lindsay, for your kind words and caring so much. 



Sylie said:


> I got involved last night and never got back to the forum. This morning I was looking for good news about Snowball. I am so sorry that the vet couldn't put your mind at ease. However, I still have reason to believe that he will be just fine. As others have mentioned the heart murmur and slightly enlarged heart are not life threatening and won't even disrupt his day to day. I don't know what the other test mean, but again I can hope that it is temporary, and he will be fine.
> 
> We are all here wishing for the best and sending you both our love.:grouphug:


Thank you, my beautiful friend. Krisi helped put my mind more at ease this morning. I know she will be there as a professional doctor and friend to help us follow through with the results tomorrow. I have to share that I have never called her to ask for help or advice since she started her own practice ... that is, until this morning. I am not one to reach out for help easily. Prayers and feedback, yes. But, this morning I felt so overwhelmed worrying about Snowball ... that I didn't hesitate phoning Krisi. She answered on the first or second ring ... which is unusual ... so, I feel blessed that she was there for me.



Snowbody said:


> Marie - I'm so happy that you got to talk to Dr. Kristi. I know what a connection and how much trust you have in her so that must be such a relief getting her to weigh in. Hoping you got your appointments with the specialists. I was thinking of you and Snowball last night before I went to bed and then as soon as I woke up today. Praying everything will be all right. Is Felix going to delay his trip because of this? I know you count on him for driving you to appointments. Please let us know if you got appointments and I hope they're soon. Love you. :smootch:


Sue, you are such a dear, dear friend. Yes, it was such a relief to have her give me professional feedback on all of this. She helps me to put things in perspective. I felt so much better after she went through everything with me. And, she will be there to follow-up with us for whatever help we might need.

I don't want Felix to delay his visit to his mother. This has been my birthday present to him. I couldn't think of anything else that would mean so much to him ... and, it was a surprise for him. To be honest, I was worried about being alone for three nights ... because I cannot walk up and down the steps in our townhome very easy right now. Often, I am half crawling up the steps. I'm always telling Snowball I am racing up the steps with him. :HistericalSmiley: Do you know that if I am having a very difficult day that Snowball will go step by step with me? He truly is my fluff baby Earth Angel.

I will be just fine when Felix is gone. It is only for three nights ... and, Snowball and I can sleep in the living room. The kitchen is on the same level. And, so is the powder room. I am going to worry about Snowball missing Felix for so long ... but, Marcia (who helps us with the energy healing and relaxation) has offered to come over every day to take Snowball for his walks ... so, that will help. Yes, Marcia is an Earth Angel, too. I didn't ask for her to help. 

Snowball has the big appointment tomorrow morning at eleven. He will have an ultrasound on his stomach area for the kidneys, liver, etc. Krisi said the testing and equipment is state of the art. And, she said the doctors and techs are the best. Snowbal will also have complete cardio testing. And, a complete physical (poor guy just went through one last night) And, I think labs. It will be a three hour appointment. I am impressed with all the information I have been given to help ease my mind ... especially in regard to the staff keeping Snowball as relaxed as possible. The staff is highly trained ... even down to the receptionist, who answered the phone and guided me through everything taht will take place ... even telling me about the calm lighting and sounds in the rooms where the fluffs go through the testing. And, no anesthesia is needed through all of this ... thank God. 



plenty pets 20 said:


> Heart murmur's always sound scary, but they can be treated with med's or not, depending on the grade of the murmur. My old Lhasa girl Babe developed a grade 6 (the worst) at age 14yrs and lived to just a month shy of 18yrs on heart meds. So I hope they have a reassuring answer for you at the cardiologist.
> Hugs,Edie


Edie, thank you for sharing this information .. it is so comforting to know this in regard to heart murmurs. Hugs back to you, Edie.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Marie, just now seeing this! My Mom had a dog with a heart murmur and he out lived her by many, many years. Praying that everything will check out fine and he can live with the heart problem. Be there for sweet Snowball (does that even need to be said?) and get him through this....I cannot say not to worry because I know you will, just like I do about mine). I hope the stomach area problem can be resolved and you two can get back to having the good times that you love!!! Please keep us informed as you learn about them and all of us will say prayers for Snowball. We love him too!!!!! God Bless~~~:heart:


Thank you so much, Dianne. Wow ... so many SM friends are posting about their fluffs having heart murmers. So, this really helps to know that so many fluffs have gone on to live long lives with murmers.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I hate hearing Snowball is having problems. I had a dog years ago that had heart trouble and she lived to be around 14. She was a stray so we just guessed at her age when she came so she could have even been oder. She didn't have any problems until she got older and then it was with other things. Snowball gets such wonderful care I'm sure he'll be fine. You need to take care of yourself and try not to worry. 
Marie, you and Snowball are very special to me and I love you both.
hugs and prayers :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie, I prayed for you and Snowball last night, I am checking to see how he is doing? I will be calling you in a couple days, I love you


Thank you, beautiful Paula. I have been praying for you, Lorin, and Miss Bow, too. I keep thinking about Miss Bow trying to get around, etc. ... bless her heart. Thank God she has you and Lorin. And, of course, I am thinking about sweet Matilda, too. 

Snowball looks okay today. He had breakfast. But, no poopies yet. Dr Blevin called this morning to see how he was doing and said that he might not have a BM for another day. 

Tomorrow is the big day for Snowball's tests. So, I will update tomorrow.

Paula, I always look forward to us talking on the phone. I love you, too.





socalyte said:


> I swore I already posted, but I still have memory issues from my accident  Anyway, Marie, you and sweet Snowball are in my prayers-- I hate hearing that he is not well! It's always scary not knowing exactly what is going on, but I'm praying especially for wisdom and guidance for the veterinarians so that whatever it is can be dealt with appropriately and quickly-- and that it's something easily treatable! Big hugs


I am the same way, Jackie. And, I didn't have an accident. Although I blame it on the MS sometimes. 

Thank you so much for the prayers, caring, and the hugs. It means so much to me. Hugs back to you. And, I hope you are feeling okay. :tender:



allheart said:


> Oh darling Marie, Please forgive, me, haven't been able to get on here,OH BUT, I am praying so hard. You have alll my love and prayers. Like everyone else had said about the murmur, my Fllakey had a 4. We had to get an ultrasound of his heart. Marie, it didn't stress him out at all. I flew through this thread to see if you had the ultrasound done. Sometimes, I think, one little thing could be off, and then, it effect other numbers. Please know, how much you an Snowball, are in my heart and prayers. Thank God Vets are the best docs on earth.
> 
> I love you Marie.


Awww ... Christine, I love you, too. Bless your heart ... I know you have not been feeling well. 

Thank you so much for sharing about Flakey's murmer. I am learning from this thread that many SM member's fluffs have had or have heart murmers ... with positive results. 

And, thank you for caring so much ... and, for the prayers, too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

njdrake said:


> Marie, I hate hearing Snowball is having problems. I had a dog years ago that had heart trouble and she lived to be around 14. She was a stray so we just guessed at her age when she came so she could have even been oder. She didn't have any problems until she got older and then it was with other things. Snowball gets such wonderful care I'm sure he'll be fine. You need to take care of yourself and try not to worry.
> Marie, you and Snowball are very special to me and I love you both.
> hugs and prayers :wub:


Jane, thank you so much for sharing that, you too, had a dog that was diagnosed with heart issues ... and, yet lived a long life. It helps me so much knowing this ... I am thinking much more positive this evening.

And, I can't thank you enough for being such a wonderful friend. You, Zoey, Tess, and Emy are very special to me too ... and I love all four of you. :wub::smootch::heart:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I will be keeping Snowball and you in my prayers.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Let us know what you find out. I am praying for Snowball to get well asap.!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

elly said:


> I will be keeping Snowball and you in my prayers.


Thank you, Cathy. In less than nine hours we leave here to make the drive to Snowball's appointment. I feel so bad because Snowball is sleeping so peacefully right now ... and I hate to have him go through stress tomorrow with more exams and tests. Three hours will probably seem like an eternity to him. And, for us, too. Moreso for us, praying that the results will not be bad news. 



dntdelay said:


> Let us know what you find out. I am praying for Snowball to get well asap.!!


Thank you, Audrey. I will update sometime tomorrow evening. I doubt we will get back home until around seven. I have a doctor appointment right after Snowball's. And, then I want to make sure Snowball gets to go for his favorite walk before we return home.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Dear Marie:wub:,

praying for you and your beautiful Snowball and sending hugs to you. :heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

fleurdelys said:


> Dear Marie:wub:,
> 
> praying for you and your beautiful Snowball and sending hugs to you. :heart:


Thank you so much for the prayers and hugs.:tender: We leave to go for the tests in less than three hours now.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thinking of you and Snowball this morning:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for Snowball this morning. I also had a malt that was diagnosed with a heart mummer at age 11. He did fine with meds, and lived into his teens.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking of you and Snowball this morning, Marie and still praying for good results.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers for little Snowball!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, holding you all close in heart & prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

elly said:


> Thinking of you and Snowball this morning:wub::wub:





Furbabies mom said:


> Prayers for Snowball this morning. I also had a malt that was diagnosed with a heart mummer at age 11. He did fine with meds, and lived into his teens.





MoonDog said:


> Thinking of you and Snowball this morning, Marie and still praying for good results.





Ladysmom said:


> Prayers for little Snowball!


Thank you so much, Cathy, Deborah, Robin, and Marj.:tender::heart:

Snowball knows something is up ... so, I sat down with him and told him that some really nice ladies and a man were going to be giving him some tummy rubs this morning because they love him so much. And, then after that we would take him for his favorite walk.

We are leaving early so that I can fill out some paper work at the office,

Thank you so much for thinking about us this morning. It means the world to me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you all this morning, Marie. Sending prayers. :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry i missed this marie ..sending prayers and hugs your way .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Snowball knows something is up ... so, I sat down with him and told him that some really nice ladies and a man were going to be giving him some tummy rubs this morning because they love him so much. And, then after that we would take him for his favorite walk.
> 
> We are leaving early so that I can fill out some paper work at the office,


Thinking of you, Felix and Snowball this morning and saying many prayers. I just have this feeling all is going to be ok. (((hugs)))


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thinking about you and precious Snowball. Prayers and hugs!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

How is snowball now? Waiting anxiously for the updates

Prayers and hugs

Priya


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

just checking in to see how you all are doing today....sending good thoughts. It's encouraging to read so many posts about pups with heart murmurs that have done well. hang in there Marie XO


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> just checking in to see how you all are doing today....sending good thoughts. It's encouraging to read so many posts about pups with heart murmurs that have done well. hang in there Marie XO


Right now Snowball is having the ultra sound which takes about one half hour. So far, so good. More later. I love you ladies!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love you two, too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hugs and kisses to Marie and Snowball from me and MiMi.:smootch::grouphug::smootch::grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Marie I just wanted to let you know I am thinking about you and Snowball this morning. My prayers are with both of you. Hugs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers. I'm so glad you explained everything to Snowball. Others might think that's crazy -- but I know that all your SM friends know that it helped calm him and that he understood. 

Waiting for more updates, and contuing prayers.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thinking and praying for you and Snowball. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping things are going well, Marie. Sending you love. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Continued prayers for you and Snowball. rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Marie, I've been a bit out of the loop. Sorry I am just now seeing this. I'm so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well. I hope you got some answers today. Sending up prayers for both you and Snowball.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just checking in on Snowball.....did they tell you anything today Marie? I hope all is well and looking for an update...........:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Just checking in on Snowball.....did they tell you anything today Marie? I hope all is well and looking for an update...........:wub:


Me too Marie. Prayed for little Snowball just a while ago and will continue.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on Snowball,We all pray Snowball will be well soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking to see how things went today for little Snowball...prayers going out that all is well!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, we are all settled in for the night. This is my third attempt to try and let you know how our day went for Snowball's appointment. Twice, while typing, the page disappeared on me! But, I promised you an update ... so I will try again!

I have decided to type the summary report for you that we received after Snowball's appointment today. However, I want to share with you at least two things I intend to address and ask questions about with our regular vet's office.

The first being ... Snowball's weight. The past two times Snowball had been weighed in our regular vet's office, I questioned if their scales had been calibrated ... and, told that they were. I questioned it because except for one time ... and, that was quite a while back ... Snowball has always maintained his healthy weight of six pounds. I questioned it further ... because at home, Snowball always weighed in at six pounds. 

So, here we are today ... and, the doctor's assistant weighed Snowball. He weighed in at exactly six pounds!! Just to confirm that weigh in ... and, when the doctor came in to examine Snowball, I asked him if he would please mind weighing Snowball once more. He was happy to do so. And, indeed ... Snowball once again weighed in at six pounds!!

So, here we were worried why he has supposedly lost a pound since April It didn't make sense because he eats the same foods, and a few extra treats for his training, and he felt the same weight to me all along. And yesterday, Krisi (Snowball's vet and godmother who used to work at our vet's office) ... said she was most concerned about a one pound weight loss within months. (she gave me her opinion as to why she thought the liver enzyme leval might not be accurate, which I won't get into right now ... but, I want to share later because if I find out what she thinks it might be ... I want others to know what they might want to question if it turns out to be so)

Now for the summary report: 
********************************************************************
Primary Problem: Presenting for evaluation of acutely elevated liver enzyme and a new heart murmur. There was an episode of vomiting 2 days ago, at which time Snowball was evaluated by his primary veterinarian. Snowball's appetite has remained normal. Blood work from 7/12 (during his annual check-up) reveals normal liver values. Radiographs (x-rays) reveal normal liver size, a normal GI tract, and possibly enlarged heart (although the vertebral heart sum assessment of the size appears to be normal at 9.5)

Diagnostics performed/pending:
1) Physical examination: bright and alert, luxating patellas, no murmur heard, normal exam, normal fundic exam, mild dental calculus.
2) Abdominal ultrasound: see findings below.

Ultrasound findings:

1) Liver - normal size with normal vascularity and no shunt vessels visible. Good portal vein size and flow.
2) Gallbladder - small volume of sludge with a normal common bile duct.
3) Spleen - normal
4) Left kidney - normal measuring 3.47 x 1.88cm
5) Right kidney - normal measuring 4.14 x 2.04cm
6) Urinary bladder - normal
7) Left adrenal - normal measuring 4.54mm in maxium diameter
8) Right adrenal - normal measuring 4.21
9) Stomach - moderately distended with a normal wall
10) Small intestine - normal
11) Colon - normal
12) Pancreas - normal
13) Peritoneum - normal
14) Lymph nodes - normal
15) Heart - Normal gross structure and function. Fractional shortening of 44% with an E point septal separation of 1.82mm and left atrial to aortic ratio of 1. Normal sinus rhythm on ECG.

Tentative diagnosis:
1) Heart murmur - not heard today with normal brief echocardiogram.
2) Vomiting now resolved.
3) Increased liver enzymes - may be reactive due to recent GI disease vs. indicative of an emerging liver disease (ex. inflammatory liver disease = immune - mediated hepatitis, appears to be a common syndrome in Maltese dogs).

Recommendation/Options:
1) Monitor for reoccurrence of vomiting and lethargy. If this recurs, please call us for recommendations.
2) Recheck labwork and heart murmur in one week. If liver enzymes have not normalized, we may consider further testing (ex. bile acids testing, liver biopsy).

Medication:
1) Pepcid 10mg: Can continue 1/4 tablet orally twice daily as directed.
2) Can continue supplements as currently given.

Activity: Normal

Diet: Normal

Additional Comments: Call as needed with questions or concerns.
*************************************************************

So, please dear friends, please continue to pray that next week's appointment will show normal liver enzyme levels. I told the doctor that I have a strong feeling they will be normal. He said ... "I bet you are right" Please let this be so.

As you can see, the doctor we saw today said there is no enlarged heart. As for a heart murmur ... there could be one that does not show up all the time (I forgot how he explained that at the moment)

Snowball was such a brave little angel today. I will share a picture later of him in the car ... you will see what happened. : )

Once again, I can't thank all of you wonderful ladies for being so supportive, caring, and loving. 

Please excuse any typos. I don't want to risk losing yet another post that disappears! I love all of you.

Marie and Snowball ... and, Felix, too


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie, that is truly good news! I loved seeing all of the words "normal"!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The way I interpret this is that *Snowball Pie* is well and normal. Sigh. Our little loved one is just fine. I have faith in that.

*I love you, Marie. I love your little boy. And I believe with all my heart and soul that Snowball is healthy.

Have a good nights sleep tonight, dear one. Try not to worry...you have my promise that tomorrow will be a good day. Okay?
*


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

So glad to hear that there is nothing seriously wrong with Snowball. I will continue to keep Snowball and you in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so tired ... but, I wanted to share these pictures first. Here is Snowball in his carseat as we drove home. I gave him a treat and told him that he was such a big boy and that I was proud of him for being so brave during his appointment. I gave him one of his favorite treats ( a little organic lamb liver cube) ... we had him drink some water ... and, then I told him to close his eyes and take a nap ... because we were going for a fun ride before taking him out for his favorite walk.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, sleep well little Snowball. Such a brave big boy.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a sweet boy! So relieved to hear he is well. They sure can give you a scare can't they??


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh dear you have a lot going on. I hope Snowball is going to be alright. My heart goes out to you. Your to sweet to have so much going on. We are sending positive thoughts, prayers, and love you during your time of need.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marie, its so nice to see that handsome face at such rest after his ordeal. Your a great Mom and he is so lucky to have you. These little guys give you a run for your money but its so worth it!! Hugs to you and Snowball....I am sure everyone will sleep well tonight! :wub:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Great News!!!! Yea Snowball


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I was trying to post earlier and it wouldn't go through:angry: 

I hope you are in bed right now sleeping, you need to take care of yourself, I always worry about you, last night when I was praying for Snowball and you I just knew our Lord was beside you and Snowball, I thanked him for his loving arms around you both.
I believe out Lord touched Snowball, he is fine and you will see that next week. God loves you both.
THANK YOU LORD for hearing our prayers, Lord keep your loving arms around Marie and precious little Snowball.

Snowball awntie Paula loves you so, when I saw the pictures of you sleeping I just wanted to give you kisses on your precious head, Jesus bless you littleman


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Marie, I just got up to the house in Vermont and I'm so relieved at what they found, or rather, what they didn't find with Snowball Pie.:thumbsup: I don't know who gave you more of a scare - Snowball or the first vet. :blink::blink: To make you worry so much and then to read all these extensive findings and the ultimate to me was seeing what to do...take a 1/4 Pepcid!!! Such a relief. :smheat: Wow, talk about a thorough exam -- I don't think I get one like that from any of my doctor's and certainly not a wonderful written report like that.:huh: I'm glad that you got to the specialist and that he put much of this into perspective. I have a feeling it's not a major liver issue if any at all. And Snowball's got a better ticker than me. We can compare sonograms in December. :w00t: 
He looks wonderful, though tired in those pix. Hope that the three of you get a very good night's sleep. Love you. :smootch:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

There's my beautiful boy. I just texted your Mommy, I hope I didn't wake you all up. Sweet dreams little sweetheart.
Xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome News, Marie!!!!! :Happy_Dance: What a good boy Snowball is :wub: I hope the re-check is nothing but normal  Thanks for keeping us updated... will continue to pray that everything is A-okay!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Wonderful!!!!! That baby deserved a liver treat and a good snooze!!!! I am so happy for Snowball and Mommy and Daddy!!! I am so thankful when my babies are healthy and happy~~~~~:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili:

Such wonderful news, Marie!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Marie... I'm so elated to see such a great report on your precious little Snowball!! :aktion033:


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a great great news Marie. I am so relieved. :chili: I am confident the rechk will be completely normal:thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome news Marie! and Snowball looks so content there between mom and dad, what better place to be.

I'm glad you have peace of mind knowing and seeing "normal" on all those test results. looks good for the followup.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This is great news!:chili: It looks like your vet is on top of things.. Thank you for the update..:wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Whew! Such an awesome report. And Snowball you are always such a good boy. That's why everyone loves you so. :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Bless his little heart!! He's been through the ringer. Those pictures are precious. Snowball is blessed to have his mommy and daddy love him so much. I am so glad the news has been in the positive side. We will continue prayers for you all!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- this is wonderful news. Snowball looks so tired but content and I bet that you are exhausted -- but happy with relief.

Now you can let all the ugly stress out and get some rest of your own. You and Snowball deserve a day of just laying around, cuddling together.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, Lynn, you're so right. Just got off the phone with Marie, and Marie sounds just like good ol' Marie. Snowball, too. I was singing to him {yikes}. Daddy just got home so Snowball is so, so, so, so happy.
xxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox

Just remembered Snowball will still have bloodwork next week, let's keep praying!
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Yes, Lynn, you're so right. Just got off the phone with Marie, and Marie sounds just like good ol' Marie. Snowball, too. I was singing to him {yikes}. Daddy just got home so Snowball is so, so, so, so happy.
> xxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox
> 
> Just remembered Snowball will still have bloodwork next week, let's keep praying!
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxox


Yes, Kerry is right. Snowball has the lab work done next Thursday at three o'clock. So, please keep him in your prayers a little longer.

I am overwhelmed with how loving and caring everyone of you have been. I will go back and thank those of you who sent recent posts. Again, I love all of you


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That is great news:chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so happy to hear this about Snowball!! I think you're right that next week his liver enzyme test will be normal. He is in prayers. :hugging: to you and Snowball. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Thinking of you all this morning, Marie. Sending prayers. :wub:





jodublin said:


> Sorry i missed this marie ..sending prayers and hugs your way .





Crystal&Zoe said:


> Thinking of you, Felix and Snowball this morning and saying many prayers. I just have this feeling all is going to be ok. (((hugs)))





Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Thinking about you and precious Snowball. Prayers and hugs!





priyasutty said:


> How is snowball now? Waiting anxiously for the updates
> 
> Prayers and hugs
> 
> Priya





Maglily said:


> just checking in to see how you all are doing today....sending good thoughts. It's encouraging to read so many posts about pups with heart murmurs that have done well. hang in there Marie XO





Sylie said:


> Hugs and kisses to Marie and Snowball from me and MiMi.:smootch::grouphug::smootch::grouphug:





Critterkrazy said:


> Marie I just wanted to let you know I am thinking about you and Snowball this morning. My prayers are with both of you. Hugs.





Lacie's Mom said:


> Sending lots of prayers. I'm so glad you explained everything to Snowball. Others might think that's crazy -- but I know that all your SM friends know that it helped calm him and that he understood.
> 
> Waiting for more updates, and contuing prayers.





lmillette said:


> Thinking and praying for you and Snowball. Please keep us posted.





Snowbody said:


> Hoping things are going well, Marie. Sending you love. :wub:





Ladysmom said:


> Continued prayers for you and Snowball. rayer:rayer:rayer:





educ8m said:


> Marie, I've been a bit out of the loop. Sorry I am just now seeing this. I'm so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well. I hope you got some answers today. Sending up prayers for both you and Snowball.





CeeCee's Mom said:


> Just checking in on Snowball.....did they tell you anything today Marie? I hope all is well and looking for an update...........:wub:





MoonDog said:


> Me too Marie. Prayed for little Snowball just a while ago and will continue.





michellerobison said:


> Checking in on Snowball,We all pray Snowball will be well soon!





Maidto2Maltese said:


> Checking to see how things went today for little Snowball...prayers going out that all is well!





elly said:


> Thinking of you and Snowball this morning:wub::wub:





Furbabies mom said:


> Prayers for Snowball this morning. I also had a malt that was diagnosed with a heart mummer at age 11. He did fine with meds, and lived into his teens.





MoonDog said:


> Thinking of you and Snowball this morning, Marie and still praying for good results.





Ladysmom said:


> Prayers for little Snowball!





edelweiss said:


> Marie, holding you all close in heart & prayers.





Snowbody said:


> Love you two, too. :wub::wub:


Dear Cathy, Deborah, Robin, Marj, Sandi, Sue, Jo, Crystal, Barbara, Priya, Brenda, Sylvia, Kim, Lynn, Lindsay, Deb, Dianne, Michelle, and Terry. 

You have no idea how much it meant to be reading your messages right before and while waiting for Snowball during his ultrasound and cardio testing. You were on my list of blessings that I thanked God for last night before falling asleep. :tender::wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Marie,

I am so happy that they did not find anything wrong with Snowball. It is so gut wrenching when your fluff is not well. I kept thinking about you two wondering what was going on. I am glad that you let us know, and please if you need anything let us know!! We love you both sooooo much!! I hope Snowball is sleeping and dreaming some good dreams, and I hope you are doing the same thing


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Marie, that is truly good news! I loved seeing all of the words "normal"!


Yes, me too, Maggie ... hearing and seeing all the "normal" results! It is such a great sign that, hopefully, next Thursday's tests will show the liver enzyme lab testing results back to normal. Please pray they are so that Snowball does not have to have a biopsy of his liver. 



Sylie said:


> The way I interpret this is that *Snowball Pie* is well and normal. Sigh. Our little loved one is just fine. I have faith in that.
> 
> *I love you, Marie. I love your little boy. And I believe with all my heart and soul that Snowball is healthy.
> 
> ...


I love you, too, Sylvia. And, I will think positive along with you. However, we won't be entirely out of the woods until the blood tests are done next Thursdsay, and then, hopefully, we will celebrate normal lab results for the liver. From what I understand, there is a slight possibilty that even with the ultrasound, a problem in the liver coud still be present. However, again, the pictures on the ultrasound show a healthy liver. Confusing ... I know. 

And, you were right ... today (or, yesterday now ... LOL) was a good day. Actually, it was a great day! 



Critterkrazy said:


> So glad to hear that there is nothing seriously wrong with Snowball. I will continue to keep Snowball and you in my prayers. Hugs.


Thank you so much, Kim. I appreciate the continued prayers for Snowball until he has the recheck on the blood tests next Thursday. Hugs back to you ... and, thank you for caring so much.



Ladysmom said:


> Ah, sleep well little Snowball. Such a brave big boy.


Thank you so much, Marj. Snowball slept so peacefully and like a log last night. I checked him a few times to make sure he was breathing! He usually moves around a few times during the night ... but, he was out like a light last night! 



pammy4501 said:


> What a sweet boy! So relieved to hear he is well. They sure can give you a scare can't they??


You have that right, Pam. They can sure give us a scare. We were all so happy today. Snowball's Mommy went around singing silly songs all day long! LOL 

I just pray next Thursday shows those liver enzyme lab recheck results back to normal. I will be singing silly songs again! I'd try and dance ... but, better not chance that right now! Don't wanna fall flat on my face ... :HistericalSmiley:



Lovkins mama said:


> Oh dear you have a lot going on. I hope Snowball is going to be alright. My heart goes out to you. Your to sweet to have so much going on. We are sending positive thoughts, prayers, and love you during your time of need.


Thank you so much, Christina. What keeps me going is counting my blessings every night. And, during the daytime, too. Those blessings include all the wonderful women here like you. :tender: 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marie, its so nice to see that handsome face at such rest after his ordeal. Your a great Mom and he is so lucky to have you. These little guys give you a run for your money but its so worth it!! Hugs to you and Snowball....I am sure everyone will sleep well tonight! :wub:


Thank you so much, Barbara. And, yes, we did sleep very well last night!



Lovkins mama said:


> Great News!!!! Yea Snowball


Great news, indeed!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie I was trying to post earlier and it wouldn't go through:angry:
> 
> I hope you are in bed right now sleeping, you need to take care of yourself, I always worry about you, last night when I was praying for Snowball and you I just knew our Lord was beside you and Snowball, I thanked him for his loving arms around you both.
> I believe out Lord touched Snowball, he is fine and you will see that next week. God loves you both.
> ...


 Snowball said that he would like to thank his Auntie Paula for loving him so much. And, for loving his Mommy so much, too.

Darling Paula ... As always, thank you for your beautiful prayers. And, yes, we slept well last night. I love you, Paula.




Snowbody said:


> Oh Marie, I just got up to the house in Vermont and I'm so relieved at what they found, or rather, what they didn't find with Snowball Pie.:thumbsup: I don't know who gave you more of a scare - Snowball or the first vet. :blink: To make you worry so much and then to read all these extensive findings and the ultimate to me was seeing what to do...take a 1/4 Pepcid!!! Such a relief. Wow, talk about a thorough exam -- I don't think I get one like that from any of my doctor's and certainly not a wonderful written report like that.:huh: I'm glad that you got to the specialist and that he put much of this into perspective. I have a feeling it's not a major liver issue if any at all. And Snowball's got a better ticker than me. We can compare sonograms in December.
> He looks wonderful, though tired in those pix. Hope that the three of you get a very good night's sleep. Love you. :smootch:


Sue, until we heard the great results from yesterday, I couldn't eat or sleep because I was so worried and upset. And, for me to not to want to eat is serious. 

Yes, we slept well last night. Snowball slept so peacefully. 

So, you are getting a sonogram, too? I had one about two weeks ago ... the same as Snowball's ... checking the same organs, etc. I sometimes wonder about me and Snowball. We both had ultrasounds within a couple of weeks. We both have a right sore knee. We both have eyes that can tear. We both can have sensitive tummies. 

Oh, and we both love treats. We both can bark ... Snowball barks at the neighbors ... and, I bark at Felix if he doesn't put his socks in the laundry basket. And, Snowball and I are both sensitive and loving.:HistericalSmiley:

I love you, too, Sue. 



KAG said:


> There's my beautiful boy. I just texted your Mommy, I hope I didn't wake you all up. Sweet dreams little sweetheart.
> Xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoo


Auntie Kerry ... Mommy said she thought she heard the trill on her cell. But, then she thought she was dreaming she heard it ... because she fell asleep.

Mommy and I wish you sweet dreams, too. We love you very much.



hoaloha said:


> Awesome News, Marie!!!!! :Happy_Dance: What a good boy Snowball is :wub: I hope the re-check is nothing but normal  Thanks for keeping us updated... will continue to pray that everything is A-okay!


Thank you so much, Marisa ... and, for the continued prayers. We should have the results right after the blood tests next Thursday afternoon. I am going to keep myself busy until then so that hopefully I won't worry too much. I am thinking positive though.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Wonderful!!!!! That baby deserved a liver treat and a good snooze!!!! I am so happy for Snowball and Mommy and Daddy!!! I am so thankful when my babies are healthy and happy~~~~~:wub: :wub: :wub:


Thank you so much, Dianne. I don't know how many times I thanked God yesterday and today ... and, I feel continued gratefulness for all of my wonderful friends here. 



Furbabies mom said:


> :chili:
> 
> Such wonderful news, Marie!!!


Thank you, Deborah, for all your caring and support! 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Marie... I'm so elated to see such a great report on your precious little Snowball!! :aktion033:


Thank you so much, Terry! And, it was such a relief to know he hadn't really lost a pound over the past several months! I did ask Snowball's primary vet to check their scales. She thanked me for bringing it to their attention ... and she said she would follow though on that.



priyasutty said:


> That's a great great news Marie. I am so relieved. :chili: I am confident the rechk will be completely normal:thumbsup:


Thank you, Priya. I am confident the recheck will be completely normal, too. But, I won't relax completely until we are 100% sure.



MoonDog said:


> Yes!!! :chili::chili:


Yes, here, too! LOL 



Maglily said:


> Awesome news Marie! and Snowball looks so content there between mom and dad, what better place to be.
> 
> I'm glad you have peace of mind knowing and seeing "normal" on all those test results. looks good for the followup.


Thank you, Brenda. Snowball loves his carseat. It really is comfy and cozy. But, I also think it's because he feels secure being right there between his Mommi and Poppi. 



aprilb said:


> This is great news!:chili: It looks like your vet is on top of things.. Thank you for the update..:wub::wub:


Thank you, April for caring and checking back in on my Snowball. :wub:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Whew! Such an awesome report. And Snowball you are always such a good boy. That's why everyone loves you so. :wub:


Awww ... Snowball wants to thank his Auntie Crystal for loving him. :wub:

He also wanted me to ask his Auntie Crystal if the football and leave treats that his Mommi ordered got lost in the mail. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

dntdelay said:


> Marie,
> 
> I am so happy that they did not find anything wrong with Snowball. It is so gut wrenching when your fluff is not well. I kept thinking about you two wondering what was going on. I am glad that you let us know, and please if you need anything let us know!! We love you both sooooo much!! I hope Snowball is sleeping and dreaming some good dreams, and I hope you are doing the same thing


Oh, Audrey ... thank you so much!:tender: 

We still could use some prayers until the recheck next Thursday ... to make sure the liver enzyme lab results show back to normal. Although the tests on Thursday were normal ... there is still a slight possibility that the ultrasound would not pick up certain liver diseases in Maltese. (This is noted near the end of the summary report) However, we are thinking positive ... based on how Snowball looks and is acting.

We love you, too, Audrey. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

yukki said:


> Bless his little heart!! He's been through the ringer. Those pictures are precious. Snowball is blessed to have his mommy and daddy love him so much. I am so glad the news has been in the positive side. We will continue prayers for you all!


Thank you so much, Cookie. 


Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- this is wonderful news. Snowball looks so tired but content and I bet that you are exhausted -- but happy with relief.
> 
> Now you can let all the ugly stress out and get some rest of your own. You and Snowball deserve a day of just laying around, cuddling together. [/QUOTE
> Thank you, Lynn. Yesterday was a great day! I was singing silly songs all day long! Snowball seems to love that! And, yes, we did cuddle a lot!
> ...


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Marie I am reading this for first time... HUGS to you and precious :wub: Snowball. Wow .. been reading most of the posts and sounds like you are hearing better news...HUGS.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Marie I am reading this for first time... HUGS to you and precious :wub: Snowball. Wow .. been reading most of the posts and sounds like you are hearing better news...HUGS.


Awww ... thank you, Jeanne. :tender: I am praying for the very best news next Thursday. We still have to make sure the next blood test results show normal enzyme levels. Thank you for the big hugs! And, big hugs back to you.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie I am so happy snowball got a good report from the vet. Good boy darling snowball! Now don't you scare us all again..especially your mommy! :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie I am so happy snowball got a good report from the vet. Good boy darling snowball! Now don't you scare us all again..especially your mommy! :wub::wub:


Thank you, Diane. :tender:

I am a little bit nervous about this Thursday. Please pray Snowball's liver enzyme labs show back to normal then. Otherwise, he will have to have the bile acid tests and a liver biopsy.

His BM's have been soft the past few days and that concerns me since he has not had this problem in a long time. I'm hoping it's only because he has gone through so much the past week with two vet visits that envolved lab work, tests, poking and probing ... all done with doctors and techs he had never met before.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Marie, so happy Snowballs appointment went well and that he is doing better I know this must have been a real relief for you. Will continue to pray for Snowball.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in on Snowball....hoping he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

TLR said:


> Marie, so happy Snowballs appointment went well and that he is doing better I know this must have been a real relief for you. Will continue to pray for Snowball.


Thank you, Tracey.:tender: Please say a prayer though ... that Thursday's lab tests go well and that the liver enzyme tests are back to normal.


sassy's mommy said:


> Just checking in on Snowball....hoping he is feeling better soon.


Awww ... thank you, Pat.:wub: I won't relax until Thursday ... when, hopefully, the liver enzyme tests show normal results. They just have to be normal ... or, we will have to have the biopsy done even though his last tests and exams were great. ( you can read on the summary report in this thread ... (at the bottom) ... why we need the liver enzyme blood test results to show normal values.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am sorry for not posting in the past several days. Please don't think that I am intentionally ignoring anyone. I know there has been a lot of happy news ... and, also some sad news. I am just having a difficult time keeping up with all of the threads at the moment.
> 
> Lynn, congratulations on your new beautiful little one. I am happy for you. Candy is one of my favorite names, too. As a child, I had a best friend whose name was Candace. So, I would pick the name Candy. (I've read some place, by the way, that dogs respond better to names that end with the sound of a long e!)
> 
> ...


Hi Marie, My name is Connie and I am in Ohio... just few miles from Columbus! I just joined here today. My pup is Holly.

I am sorry to hear Snowball is ill, but hopefully it is just a bug/or gentle virus and nothing to be concerned about ~ Looks like you have many friends on here! I think this site is wonderful, for none of my other family or friends have a Maltese!

I have family that want my Holly cause she is such a sweet and well-behaved little girl!

You baby Snowball is absolutely beautiful ~ I love looking at all the sweet pics on here, and nice to be on site where others love the Maltese as much as I do 

Take care, and I will say a prayer for Snowball...to get all better soon!! By the way my first dog was named Snowball as a child, and he was very white, not a Maltese but very smart! I taught him to go up the slide and slide back down with me! Great memory....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Holly'sMom said:


> Hi Marie, My name is Connie and I am in Ohio... just few miles from Columbus! I just joined here today. My pup is Holly.
> 
> I am sorry to hear Snowball is ill, but hopefully it is just a bug/or gentle virus and nothing to be concerned about ~ Looks like you have many friends on here! I think this site is wonderful, for none of my other family or friends have a Maltese!
> 
> ...


Hi Connie! Welcome to SM! Thank you so much for your lovely post.:tender:

I love that you had a dog named Snowball! Although my Snowball is as white as snow ... I named him that because I associate the name with affection. My beloved grandfather (Pop-Pop) called me Snowball. I can still hear him affectionally call me that when he saw me ... even when I grew into an adult I was still his Snowball. :wub:

I love your fluff baby's name ... Holly! She is beautiful, too!:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I will be praying Marie...keep strong sweetie!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Diane. :tender:
> 
> I am a little bit nervous about this Thursday. Please pray Snowball's liver enzyme labs show back to normal then. Otherwise, he will have to have the bile acid tests and a liver biopsy.
> 
> His BM's have been soft the past few days and that concerns me since he has not had this problem in a long time. I'm hoping it's only because he has gone through so much the past week with two vet visits that envolved lab work, tests, poking and probing ... all done with doctors and techs he had never met before.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praying for you and Snowball, I got my voice mail and saw you and SWEET Kerry called, I am so upset I missed your call. We are leaving Wednesday morning, I hope I have internet, I just know God has his precious arms around Snowball, he will be ok. I love you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I will be praying Marie...keep strong sweetie!


Thank you, beautiful Diane. :tender:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Praying for you and Snowball, I got my voice mail and saw you and SWEET Kerry called, I am so upset I missed your call. We are leaving Wednesday morning, I hope I have internet, I just know God has his precious arms around Snowball, he will be ok. I love you


Awwww ... You missed both calls. But, we can call you again. And, even if you don't have Internet ... You have your phone, right? 

I love you, too, darling Paula.:heart::smootch:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Marie, how is Snowball doing? Hope all is well, sending hugs, kisses and prayers for your little guy!


----------

